# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  وقف تعليقي

## هيثم الفقى

الوقف التعليقي – إذا كان الفصل في المسألة الأولية اللازمة للفصل في الدعوى يدخل في الاختصاص الوظيفي والنوعي للمحكمة مصدره حكم الوقف فإن قضاءها بوقف الدعوى تعليقاً لا يكون لازماً – علة ذلك.
المحكمة:-
وحيث إن مما ينعاه الطاعن على الحكم المطعون فيه مخالفة القانون والخطأ في تطبيقه وفي بيان ذلك يقول أن الحكم المطعون فيه قد انتهي إلى وقف الدعوى تعليقاً لحين الفصل في الدعوى رقم 635 لسنة 1984 جنوب القاهرة إستناداً إلى أن تقارير الخبراء المقدمة في الدعاوى الماثلة غير كافية في إجراء تصفية الحساب بين الطرفين وهي مسألة أولية لازمة للفصل في موضوع الاستئناف حال أن تلك المسألة تدخل في الاختصاص الوظيفي والنوعي للمحكمة مصدره الحكم المطعون فيه والتي سبق أن تصدت لها عندما أحالت الدعوى أكثر من مرة إلى الخبير أثناء تداول الاستئناف أمامها منذ عام 1986 وهو ما يعيب الحكم المطعون فيه ويستوجب نقضه.
وحيث إن هذا النعي سديد ذلك أن المقرر – في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن مناط الحكم بوقف الدعوى طبقاً للمادة 129 من قانون المرافعات أن تكون المسألة الأولية التي يثيرها أحد الخصوم خارجة عن اختصاص المحكمة الوظيفي أو النوعي. لما كان ذلك، وكان على المحكمة أن تتعرض لتصفية كل نزاع يدخل في اختصاصها يقوم على أي عنصر من عناصر الدعوى يتوقف الفصل فيها على الفصل فيه وليس لها أن توقف الفصل في الدعوى حتى يفصل في ذلك النزاع في دعوى أخرى سواء كانت تلك الدعوى قد رفعت بالفعل أم لم ترفع أصلاً وكانت الأنزعة التي أوردها الحكم المطعون فيه تتعلق بدعوى حساب بشأن تسهيلات إئتمانية تحصل عليها الطاعن من البنك المطعون ضده وكانت المحكمة قد تصدت لبحث تلك الأنزعة وأحالت الدعوى إلى أكثر من خبير لبيان مدفوعات الطرفين والتزاماتهما دائن ومدين في ضوء ما قدمه الطرفان من أدلة تمهيداً للفصل في الدعوى، ولما كان الفصل في دعوى الحساب على النحو سالف البيان لا يخرج عن الاختصاص الوظيفي أو النوعي للمحكمة فإن قضاءها بالحكم المطعون فيه بوقف الدعوى تعليقاً لحين الفصل في النزاع القائم بين ذات الخصوم في الدعوى 635 لسنة 1984 جنوب القاهرة – عن ذات موضوع الاستئناف لا يكون لازماً وهو ما يعيبه ويوجب نقضه لهذا السبب دون حاجة ولبحث باقي أسباب الطعن على أن يكون مع النقض الإحالة.

(نقض مدني – الطعن رقم 315 لسنة 68 ق – جلسة 9/6/2005 - مجموعة أحكام النقض 2004 – 2006 إصدار المكتب الفني لهيئة قضايا الدولة - طبعة 2007 الجزء الأول - ص 269 , 270 )

----------

